
Show HN: Hotlister, a Spotify app for Billboard charts - homonculus1
https://hotlister.herokuapp.com/
======
homonculus1
This is a small webapp I made in Node.JS with a dash of socket.io, it lets you
look up Billboard charts by genre and date and save them as playlists on
Spotify.

There are still a few kinks with the Spotify lookup (mostly issues that pop up
for older songs), but overall it's working well enough that I wanted to share.

Any and all feedback is appreciated!

